# Why are so many of Irish female politicians called Mary?



## rmelly (28 Feb 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that a large proportion of senior female Irish politicians are called Mary?

Here are the ones I can think of off the top of my head:

Mary McAleese (President)
Mary Robinson (ex-President)
Mary Hanafin (Minister)
Mary Harney (Minister, ex-Tanaiste, Party Leader/ex-Party Leader)
Mary Coughlan (Minister)
Mary O'Rourke (ex-Minister, ex-Senator, TD)
Dana RoseMARY Scallon (ex-MEP)
Mary Lou McDonald (MEP)
Mary Banotti (ex-MEP, ex-presidential candidate)

Any more?


----------



## so-crates (29 Feb 2008)

Same sort of reason that there are so may men in their early thirties/late twenties called either John or Paul... it was popular for a time! You'll be pleased to know though that the future politician of Ireland is less likely to be "Mary", I give you [broken link removed] the name for politicians of the '50's (2050's that is....)


----------



## Vanilla (29 Feb 2008)

Mary means 'mother of sorrows' which is fairly apt for any politician, but most especially Mary Harney.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Feb 2008)

From [broken link removed]:


> For very many years the Catholic Church in Ireland would not baptise a child unless the name chosen was that of a saint or, in the case of a girl, was a version of Mary. [...] So, there was a *Mary* (_Máire_), and a *John* (_Seán_), in just about every family and if enough children followed (and they often did!) parents would work their way through *James *(_Seamus_), *Patrick* (_Padraig_), *Michael* (_Mícheál_) and *Thomas* (_Tomás_), with *Elizabeth* (_Eilís_), *Margaret* (_Máiréad_) *Brigid* (_Bríd_) and *Anne* (_Ainé_) popular for girls. [...] For girls the use of the name *Mary* was extended by having so many different forms - *Maire*, *Maureen*, *Maura*, *Molly*. It was also popular to add Mary to another name and make a double name for girls - so a single family might include *Mary-Kate*, *Mary-Pat* and *Mary-Jo*. Even boys were often given Mary as a second or third name.


 
Is there a Saint Sarah? (besides Carey, of course)


----------



## rmelly (29 Feb 2008)

so-crates said:


> Same sort of reason that there are so may men in their early thirties/late twenties called either John or Paul... it was popular for a time! You'll be pleased to know though that the future politician of Ireland is less likely to be "Mary", I give you [broken link removed] the name for politicians of the '50's (2050's that is....)


 
I would have said that the range there spans 20 years at least?


----------



## gebbel (29 Feb 2008)

rmelly said:


> Has anyone else noticed that a large proportion of senior female Irish politicians are called Mary?
> 
> Here are the ones I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> Dana RoseMARY Scallon (ex-MEP)


 
Come on she is not called Mary!


----------



## rabbit (29 Feb 2008)

rmelly said:


> Has anyone else noticed that a large proportion of senior female Irish politicians are called Mary?


 
Adolf was a popular name in Germany with the majority of the population there, in a certain era. Not many people from minorities stuck their head above the parapet.

Was Jack Lynches middle name not Mary ?  There is another one for you.


----------



## rmelly (29 Feb 2008)

the name is nowhere near as popular in the rest of the population though surely?


----------



## MugsGame (29 Feb 2008)

I'd be fairly sure Mary matches the distribution in the general population.

For extra credit, compare the career history of Mary Robinson and Mary McAleese, then predict who our next President might be.


----------



## Harlequin (29 Feb 2008)

MugsGame said:


> For extra credit, compare the career history of Mary Robinson and Mary McAleese, then predict who our next President might be.


 
Ivana Bacik!


----------



## MugsGame (29 Feb 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## rmelly (29 Feb 2008)

Dustin, especially if he wins in Serbia.


----------



## Vanilla (29 Feb 2008)

rmelly said:


> Dustin, especially if he wins in Serbia.


 
Oh come on, a puppet for president? That's like saying we'll have a muppet for taoiseach next...oh right..think I see where you are going with this.


----------



## Sim Two (1 Mar 2008)

Mugs Game, 

Funnily enough, the next President will also be female and will also be named Mary.

Look no further than Mary Davies from the Special Olympics organisation - place your bets now !!!

Sim


----------



## mathepac (1 Mar 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Oh come on, a puppet for president? That's like saying we'll have a muppet for taoiseach next...oh right..think I see where you are going with this.


So I guess we get what we deserve, with all these puppets and muppets stringing us along?
Is there a place for their fellow party-members (the Papier Mache Party) Podge and Rodge in the surreal world of Irish political life? Finance, Justice Equality and Law Reform, Health?

Once elected and appointed, they can change their names to Mary or Maureen and build on the success of their predecessors in office.


----------



## rmelly (1 Mar 2008)

What about Charlie McCreevy, as payback for being shafted by Ahern. I'd certainly vote for him, and I see no reason why it should be a women again. Especially not some bloody do-gooder like Bacik. No doubt she'd be inviting the PLO over to Áras an Uachtaráin if she won.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Mar 2008)

Ther are seven Marys in the Dail and no fewer than eleven Michaels! 

That's really taking the mick....


----------



## Simeon (5 Mar 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> From [broken link removed]:
> 
> 
> Is there a Saint Sarah? (besides Carey, of course)


Yup! I saw a photo of a statue of St Sarah in a Hiberno/Religious magazine in Mass a few years ago. It was that of a non-Caucasian. It looked great against the snow background.


----------

